# Durock or Green Board



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

oxicottin said:


> I am remodling my shower/Bathroom and was going *to tile the that* I had just installed.


Should I assume you meant tub surround?

If so....(here I go again :laughing

What about waterproofing? Tile and grout are not impermeable to water. Durock is NOT waterproofing. If you don't waterproof, mold or tile failure is in your future. A quick fix to your situation is to buy some RedGard. It is a liquid membrane that you paint over what you are going to tile. In this case, you would be able to finish your walls with wall board and just paint the RedGard over it. Problem solved.

Also, greenboard is an old, outdated material. It has no benefit. If you want a material that's useful, try DensArmor. It's mold resistant.

Good luck


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, The board Im using is USG mold resistant board that is green this is for the walls in the bathroom im going to paint but around the tub that im going to tile im using Durock. I guss Im concerned that it wont stick to the board the same as the Durock if I tile to it? Or is it Ok? I am going to look into that RedGuard stuff... :thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Simple answer to the question: Tile will stick to any kind of sheetrock. If you have an area that will be directly affected, or is directly adjacent to, a shower, or high moisture area, I suggest that you use a cementitious board for your tile work.

As covered by Angus: MR (aka green board) is a product that is rated as Moisture (vapor) resistant. It is not moisture (direct water contact) resistant. It is also a very old and outdated product that has been superceded by much more advanced wallboard materials such as Densarmor (paperless and truly mold resistant wallboard) or XP board (the new paper-faced MR board - purple, mold resistant paper - with a mold resistant core)

I do not suggest that either of these be used as a tile substrate surface, in wet applications (shower area/tub wall). However, the material is practical in it's use in other areas of a bathroom or in basement remodeling (finishing) projects.

*Links:*

Densarmor: http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4659

National Gypsum XP Board: http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product69.aspx


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Yes, by all means, Durock is your PREFERRED backer. However, for the last few inches of your wall, IF and only IF you use RedGard, you'll be OK. If you can get Durock up there, use that.

Don't just "look into that RedGard stuff". BUY IT! It is usually sold at Home Depot.

Waterproof your surround and be done with it! RedGard is made to be tiled over.

Good luck


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I am going to purchase the RedGuard and I will apply the Durock to the heigth I was going to :yes: But I cant find any info on the material? I looked threw home depot and couldnt find it also, I only use USG products because I make the paperfaced cornerbead! :thumbsup: so I will have to deal with the stuff I had purchased....

Thanks for the advise and sugestions!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.custombuildingproducts.c...terproofingAntiFractureMembranes/RedGard.aspx

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search

:thumbsup:


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks very much! I was spelling it wrong. I was spelling it RedGuard :bangin:


Thanks again!


----------

